
Show HN: Wesify – an easier way to sell anything - hieu
https://wesify-123.appspot.com/
======
zelah
_Great_ idea! I really hope you are still doing this when my product becomes
available. I don't want to waste my time on day to day selling. Your service
would be very valuable to me and I like the simplicity. I hope others here
will appreciate what you provide. Keep at it and good luck. Talk in (about) a
few months when I have a finished product to sell!

~~~
hieu
Thanks! Can you share what you're working on?

~~~
zelah
It's a type of puzzle game - easy to learn but impossible to master - you can
play solo or against an opponent.

------
gitgud
Interesting idea, but getting 50% of the final price is a huge incentive to
simply say it was sold then send it to your own house, pay 50% of the price to
seller. Also why is the name Wesify?

~~~
hieu
We don't know the final price. Wesify = We sell it for you. :-)

~~~
gitgud
The name makes sense now.

Well, it says on the website that you guys make an optimised listing AND
collect the money from the buyer. So how can you not know the final price?

